# b13 Sunny fog lights or SS front bumper cover??



## Haydenb13 (Nov 15, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can buy either 1. The square fog lights that come on some sentras over seas. or 2. The Super Saloon front bumper cover with the fogs on the corners. I know the super saloon bumper is on ebay a few times in the Filipines for like $500 PLUS shipping, and Im not looking to pay that much. Anyone have any thoughts or ideas? A guy i met on instagram lives in Mexico and he pulled his square fogs off of a taxi(since Tsurus are used as taxis in mexico). Anyone know of a place I could order some? Any help or comments are appriciated! I wanna get to know you crazy cats.


----------



## Haydenb13 (Nov 15, 2013)

And this is the SS bumper i think.


----------

